# Tigerlily and Bentley



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

I waited a while to do this post, hoping I wouldn't have to, and now it's a double post. We lost Tigerlily on September 4th and foster kitten Bentley two days ago. Tigerlily got out, the first time ever, and we never found her. I don't want to talk about it. Strange enough to even write it. Bentely had a congenital lung defect that we didn't know about at first. As he grew it became more difficult for him and in the end he was struggling to breathe and to do most everything. So RIP Tigerlily and Bentley.


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm so sorry  how sad to lose two so close together. (((Hugs)))


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh man...that's rough...I truly can say I understand...after losing five cats within a few short months...I would start crying (and what should have been a happy time, we had moved into a new house..) at the littlest reminder of any one of them...
I felt so empty and little Peaches (my avatar) missed them, she would walk around and call for them, we did a lot of cuddles...
I am so sorry for your losses
Hugs and Prayers


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

Cheddar Biscuit is walking around and crying a lot too. Tigerlily and Bentley plus a couple of fosters that he liked getting adopted. It's been a rough time, a lot of guilt.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Give Cheddar extra lovins...to bad you couldn't keep one of the fosters that Cheddar likes...


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm considering keeping a current foster that Cheddar is playing with a lot. I'm not sure what my hesitation is. He is a good fit over all.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Oh poor Tiger Lily.
And little Bentley was still a kitten, very sad. I'm so sorry.

I hope Zoey and your other cats are taking it ok.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

So sorry for these misfortunes. Bentley didnt have to struggle and die in a bad way. He had you as his advocate. I hope the good memories will help heal your heart.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I am so sorry for your losses. One way or another, we feel guilty. Please try not to be hard on yourself.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Aww, Jadis, such a sad post! I know you must really feel guilty about Tigerlilly and I will respect your wish to not talk about it but I just want to say, accidents happen. I laid in bed last night crying silently over a stray that I betrayed over 13 years ago. I wrote about it here: 

http://www.catforum.com/forum/56-feral-cats/160301-taking-stray.html 

Guilt can tear you up. I am really so sorry for your losses - I hope you can come to grips with it soon. I'm really, really glad you are considering taking in the foster permanently, bringing in new life always brings me so much joy.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Jadis.
My hugs and prayers.
Just last year, I lost both my Rhythm and my Blues 10 weeks apart. I was traumatized for months. Still am to some degree, but not as severe.


----------

